# Bremse - Stromverbrauch



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
weisst jemand, wieviel Amper ziehen Spüle von Bremse an eingebaute Motor an,Motor 2,2 KW bei 24 V ?
Z.B. Motoren von SEW mit Bremse.
gruß waldy


----------



## MRT (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Normal steht das am Typenschild!!

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
die SEW Motoren mit Bremse haben bei uns immer Bremsmodule mit dabei, weil SEW da einen eigenen Weg geht, um ein schnelles lösen der Bremse zu erreichen, sind 2 Wicklungen verschaltet.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (1 März 2006)

kannst Du keine Testmessung mit dem Amperemeter machen ? Ansonsten dürfte das im Datenblatt stehen.


----------



## Maxl (1 März 2006)

Die Stromaufnahme der Bremsen steht bei SEW im Motoren-Katalog.
Zusätzlich stehen auch die Bremsenöffnungszeit und die Bremseneinfallszeit drin.

mfg
Max


----------



## waldy (1 März 2006)

Hi, in Katalog ( auf Cd) habe ich keine Daten über Stromverbrauch gefunden.
Habe dann nach SEW angerufen, folgendes:

Motoren 2,2 KW - Typ 100 - BMG4 - 24 DC - 2,2 A ( nich wenig)
als alternative, bei 230 AC nur 0,36 A ( 0,56 A bei einschaltung)


wenn ich habe 4 Motoren mit Bremse, dann brauche ich schon Trafon mit 24 V 10 A. Und wenn ich will dafür noch ganze Steuerung von SPS drauf anschliessen will - brauche ich 15 A ?
Oder besser zwei Trafo einbauen mit 10 A ( für Bremse) und 5 A ( für Steuerung) ? 

gruß waldy


----------



## Maxl (1 März 2006)

Also!

Bei Servomotoren setzen wir in der Regel 24V-Bremsen ein

Es werden generell keine Trafos für 24V mehr eingesetzt sondern getaktete Netzteile (Sitop von Siemens, oder ähnliche). Kleinere Netzteile als 20A kommen dabei nicht zum Einsatz.
Bei größeren Anlagen (mehr als 8 Servomotoren) wird in der Regel für die Bremsen ein eigenes 20A oder 40A-Netzteil eingesetzt.
Grund: die SEW-Motoren haben relativ hohe Stromspitzen beim Lüften der Bremsen

230V oder 400V-Bremsen kommen bei uns hauptsächlich bei normalen Drehstrommotoren zum Einsatz, oder auf Kundenwunsch auch bei Servomotoren.


----------



## waldy (2 März 2006)

Hi, danke für Antwort,
ich habe aus Simens seite die Netzteile Sitop von Siemens ( *Bestellnummer* 
6EP1 334-3BA00
) angeguckt ,sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Aber ich bin dumm ( das wiessen hier schon alle unsere Prpofi  ) und ich habe deswegen noch eine Frage.

Wo liegt das Unterschied zschwischen Netzteilen Netzteile Sitop von Siemens und ganz Normale Netzteile von Siemens ( für CPU die sind vorgesehen 5 A 24 V Strom­versorgung wie 6EP1334-2BA00 ) ?
Ist das Unterschid nur in Gehäuser oder noch in welche Funkton oder anwendungen?
gruß waldy


----------



## Suschi-S7 (2 März 2006)

Die Sitop Netzteile haben mehr "Zusatzaustattung" und sind erweiterbar.

LINK -> 
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...open=-1-9358-9526-9359-9422-9360-&jumpto=9360


----------

